# Why can't I post in certain sections?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

All of the forums are open to posting to all users except for the VIP lounge. What error/message are you getting?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

There was talk about requiring people to have a certain number of posts before they start creating threads to ward off spammers and morons. Perhaps it was implemented...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am not aware of a minimum number of posts requirement. Something is off here.


----------

